# Probleme mit Spamassassin und T-Online Mails



## win_tho (3. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nutze ISPConfig nun seit ein paar Wochen und soweit läuft auch alles rund. Nun ist mir jedoch aufgefallen, dass viele Mails von T-Online als Spam-Markiert werden. Grund dafür ist wohl die Regel FH_HAS_XID.

Siehe auch: https://issues.apache.org/SpamAssassin/show_bug.cgi?id=6325

Demnach wurde die Regel inzwischen auf einen Score von 0 gesetzt. Jetzt frage ich mich, warum doch ein Score von bis zu 3 vergeben wird. Als Spam-Level habe ich "Normal" gewählt.

Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass ISPConfig Spamassassin automatisch updatet, daher müsste ja die Regelanpassung eigentlich erfolgt sein, oder?

Wie bringe ich das System jetzt dazu, die Regel zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Vermutlich hast Du die Spamassassin Regeln nicht aktualisiert. Ruf mal auf:

sa-update

und dann starte amavisd neu.


----------



## vbbaby (3. Nov. 2011)

Hatte auch das Problem....
Habe jetzt mal sa-update gemacht und amavisd neu gestartet....
Mal schauen wie es jetzt läuft...

Kann man das irgendwie automatisieren ?

Und wie kann ich sonst eine als Spam erkannte nichtSpam Mail behandeln ?
Vorher hatte ich mal Maia Mailguard im Einsatz, das hat man dem dann antrainiert....
Was kann ich hier jetzt machen ? Oder ist das einzige was ich machen kann die Whitelist ?


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

> Kann man das irgendwie automatisieren ?


Du kannst Dir z.B. dafür einen root cronjob dafür anlegen.



> Vorher hatte ich mal Maia Mailguard im Einsatz, das hat man dem dann antrainiert....
> Was kann ich hier jetzt machen ? Oder ist das einzige was ich machen kann die Whitelist ?


das hängt davon ab, warum eine email als spam markiert wurde. Ich hatte z.B. in den letzten 2 Jahren keinen einzigen false positive auf meinen Servern. Vielleicht ist also der score den Du eingestellt hast zu gering oder es liegt ein anderes Problem mit dem server setup vor. Woran es liegt, kannst Du im mail header sehen. Es gibt dann noch die Möglichkeit den Score von regeln im spamassassin zu ändern oder eben die von Dir angesprochenen whitelists. Amavisd lernt aus dem Score übrigens automatisch, d.h es passt sich an häufiger kommende emails an.


----------



## vbbaby (3. Nov. 2011)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort ...

Wie oft machst du ein sa-update ?

Kann der cronjob so aussehen:

0 4 *** *** *** sa-update *&*amp;*&*amp; */*etc*/*init.d*/*amavis restart
P.s. Habe ispconfig jetzt seit ein paar Tagen im Einsatz und bin begeistert 

Das einzige was mir noch fehlt ist pushmail...aber da mache ich mal einen neuen Thread auf ....


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

> Wie oft machst du ein sa-update ?


Einmal täglich sollte reichen.

müsste so gehen:


```
0 4 * * * /usr/bin/sa-update --no-gpg && /etc/init.d/amavis force-reload &> /dev/null
```


----------



## vbbaby (3. Nov. 2011)

Vielen DANK !!!


----------



## win_tho (3. Nov. 2011)

Sollte sa-update eigentlich eine Ausgabe bringen? Bei mir dauerte es nämlich nur ein paar Sekunden und es passierte einfach nichts.

Wo sollten denn die neuen Regeln unter Debian liegen? Unter /usr/share/spamassassin hat sich nämlich nichts geändert, eine Mail von T-Online kan seitdem jedoch durch.

Wieso sieht man eigentlich in normalen Mails im Header nicht die Tests, die angeschlagen haben? Auf meinem alten Server waren die Spamassassin Angaben immer in der Mail.


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

> Sollte sa-update eigentlich eine Ausgabe bringen?


Nein. Wenn alle sok ist, dann kommt keine Ausgabe.



> Wieso sieht man eigentlich in normalen Mails im Header nicht die Tests, die angeschlagen haben? Auf meinem alten Server waren die Spamassassin Angaben immer in der Mail.


Die stehen doch nur drin, wenn der erreichte score über dem score level 1 ist. Wenn Du sie also immer drin haben willst, dann setze spam score 1 auf einen negativen Wert wie -100.


----------

